
Taleb's “Real World Risk Institute” - paulpauper
http://greyenlightenment.com/real-world-risk-institute/
======
cjbenedikt
This article is an amazing amount of rubbish and choses to cherry pick what
the author wants it to be while neglecting everything to the contrary. Example
from the wikipage mentiioned: "In 2007 Spitznagel founded the firm Universa
Investments L.P. with Taleb as an adviser using black swan portfolio hedging
strategies similar to Empirica's." So, Taleb (Tooleb?) is still in business
and why would Spitznagel work with him if Taleb was useless. After all,
Spitznagel made very good money in 2008 as well as in 2015 and early 2016. In
terms of Taleb's academic credentials: since Daniel Kahneman as well as Benoit
Mandelbrot were not only happy to meet Taleb but Mandelbrot jointly published
an FT article with Taleb
[http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/5372968a-ba82-11da-980d-0000779e23...](http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/5372968a-ba82-11da-980d-0000779e2340.html)
while Kahneman joined him for this discussion
[https://blogs.cfainstitute.org/investor/2013/02/06/nassim-
ta...](https://blogs.cfainstitute.org/investor/2013/02/06/nassim-taleb-and-
daniel-kahneman-black-swan-shows-fragility-under-heavy-weight-of-anchoring/).
It can be assumed neither of the two qualify in your view either and you
woould dismiss this as proof that Taleb is well established in academia. These
examples are only scratching the surface and can easily be googled by anyone
who want to write a proper article. Don't quite know why I waste my time to
reply to this one but I though BS sometimes has to be called out when it is so
obvious.

